# Voyages of Discovery - Bankrupt



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

See : http://www.independent.co.uk/travel...lapse-passengers-latest-refunds-a7508816.html

Voyager ex Alexander von Humboldt


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Voyages of Discovery and its sister company Swan Hellenic have been big loss makers for years, but have until now been supported by their travel agent Parent Company.The media indicate that 400 passengers are stranded, but the capacity of the two ships (on basis of two passengers per cabin) is 800. It is very difficult to make money with single ship Brands, especially with old, unpopular ships. 

The media reports give the impression that all cruise companies have problems because of the fall in the value of Sterling and the rise in the $ price of oil, but UK only provided 7% of the World's cruise passengers in 2015. 

Carnival buys forward most of its oil. In the nine months to August 2016 it took a hit of $102 million because the price it bought at in previous years was greater than the current price. An increase in oil price could be beneficial. In the nine months to August 2016 (the latest published results) the Carnival Group made a net profit of $2.2 billion.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Sad to see Swan Hellenic go. Some years ago, we had to subcharter a passenger transfer for them and I went along to facilitate the turn-round.
Pretty up-market pax.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Fred....good assessment of the situation...

geoff


----------



## NJ Dave (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry to see them go, as well. I generally cruise on the majors, especially Holland America but back in 2008 I took ms Discovery (ex-Island Princess) to the Baltic, round trip from Harwich. It was one of the most memorable cruises both for the itinerary and for the lovely little ship and it's enthusiastic crew.


----------



## CliveH (Dec 18, 2008)

Basil said:


> Sad to see Swan Hellenic go. Some years ago, we had to subcharter a passenger transfer for them and I went along to facilitate the turn-round.
> Pretty up-market pax.


I must be a pretty up-market passenger, having sailed with Swan Hellenic four times, twice on Minerva II and twice on the current Minerva. Great cruises each time, good food, good service and wonderful destinations (Black Sea, Indian Ocean, Vietnam and Cambodia and Chile, Peru and Ecuador). I shall certainly be very sorry if this is the end for Swans, Minerva is my kind of ship and Swan Hellenic is my kind of cruise operation.


----------



## Basil (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, CliveH, I've never been on a cruise but I'd like to have gone on one of theirs.


----------

